# Kmc X10sl



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got a X10SL chain from chainreactioncycles today, it was in a long rectangular zip-lock style bag with just a sticker saying KMC X10SL. It is a silver one, and with grease it weighed 250g even. Also it didn't come with a missing link :madmax: 

So is this the older one? or the newer one? any way to tell? 
also since it didn't come with a missing link and I don't have one what should I do? send it back? order a missing link? will a sram powerlink for 10sp work?

Thanks,
Colin.


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

I got my 2010 off ebay uncut with missing link was 246.645 grams.After I cut it it was 238.14 grams. The sram 10spd powerlink will work.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

the 2010 version has just one larger slot in the plates, whereas the earlier versions have two smaller slots


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd be emailing CRC to let them know they need to send you a link pronto...... check the exact product you bought first to make sure it was supposed to come with a link.
Normal KMC chains come in a small square box.

PBK has some good prices on these at the moment...$65AUD


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

A german guy just posted some comparison numbers from "old" version and the "new" one.

It seems the new ones gained about 8-10g over the previous version. As mentioned already above the new ones have just ONE slot in the sideplates while the older ones had 2 slots.

Ad they defintely should come with missing link!


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got the 2010 version - think it was about 248g out of the box and ended up at 237g when trimmed to size. 
I prefer the "missing link" to the SRAM version as their 10speed link isn't designed to come apart like the 8 and 9 speed versions, which is a bit of a PITA if, like me, you remove your chain to clean it.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

by the way, i went from the old version 9 speed to the new version 10 speed and am amazed at the performance improvement. the old 9 speed shifted like butter and the new 10 speed is even better


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

The new one 10sl 111 links, de-greased 242g


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

I dont want to hijack this thread, But Im going to be buying a gold KMCsl within the next month for next season and I have an 11-34 casette 2x9, I have heard about shifting problems with using a 10spd chain on a 9 spd drivetrain. How have you guys had any problems with them? The weight savings is pretty decent, so If I can get away with using the 10spd then im all for it

If it matters I have an xt casette


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Trev said:


> I dont want to hijack this thread, But Im going to be buying a gold KMCsl within the next month for next season and I have an 11-34 casette 2x9, I have heard about shifting problems with using a 10spd chain on a 9 spd drivetrain. How have you guys had any problems with them? The weight savings is pretty decent, so If I can get away with using the 10spd then im all for it
> 
> If it matters I have an xt casette


Running the same 11 -34 & 2 x 9 as you with KMC 10sl & shifting is excellent.I like the shifting on this chain better than XTR & Sram hollow pins


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Alright, thanks guys. I do have the new one then, and I will be sending an email to CRC to try and get the missing link.

Thanks,
Colin.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Running the same 11 -34 & 2 x 9 as you with KMC 10sl & shifting is excellent.I like the shifting on this chain better than XTR & Sram hollow pins


thanks alot! the 10 it is then


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Trev

I was running a 9 speed KMC and switched last weekend to the 10 speed I did a 6 hour race on it this Saturday and the shifts felt great works superbly


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

pernfilman, was that the boulder 6hr?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

Trev said:


> I dont want to hijack this thread, But Im going to be buying a gold KMCsl within the next month for next season and I have an 11-34 casette 2x9, I have heard about shifting problems with using a 10spd chain on a 9 spd drivetrain. How have you guys had any problems with them? The weight savings is pretty decent, so If I can get away with using the 10spd then im all for it
> 
> If it matters I have an xt casette


no problems, works flawlessly


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

COLINx86 said:


> pernfilman, was that the boulder 6hr?


It was the Boulder 6 hour and it was chilly, did you race it also?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

pernfilman said:


> It was the Boulder 6 hour and it was chilly, did you race it also?


Yeah I was there. It was definitely cold, coldest I've ever ridden in.
How did you do out there?

EDIT: just noticed your thing said 'The Missing', I think I raced you at Solavaca.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

I raced Solovaca as well First place cat 2 senior men 

5th overall open class at Boulder 

Coldest I have ridden in for that long it was something else, how did you do ?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

pernfilman said:


> I raced Solovaca as well First place cat 2 senior men
> 
> 5th overall open class at Boulder
> 
> Coldest I have ridden in for that long it was something else, how did you do ?


Yeah I came in second at solavaca in that class.
Nice! I got 17th in the open class at boulder (not enough endurance)


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Any idea if most online shops selling these chains would still have old stock left that they are selling? Can anyone confirm who is currently selling the 2010 chains?


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

I got mine from Ebay - i think i emailed Merlin Cycles but their's were the old version. You basically need to look for "double X durability" written on the box - if it's got that, it's a new one i believe.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

roaringboy said:


> I got mine from Ebay - You basically need to look for "double X durability" written on the box - if it's got that, it's a new one i believe.


correct


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*2010 kmc x10 sl*

my order from the end of december with universal cycles (portland oregon) finally arrived yesterday it included an new (2010 version) kmc x10 sl chain ($54.45 price matched with treefort bikes + free shipping)

weights not that much different from last years model + 4g & that's before cleaning off the protective wax - which should drop a couple of grams


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

Can I use a 9-speed or 10-speed chain on my 8-speed tranny? I know the chains are a bit thinner but my school team has a deal with KMC and I'm wondering will it be worth the switch over. And no, I'm not upgrading to 9-speed I have a stockpile of 8-speed XT Cassettes 11-30T


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> my order from the end of december with universal cycles (portland oregon) finally arrived yesterday it included an new (2010 version) kmc x10 sl chain (price matched with treefort bikes)
> 
> weights not that much different from last years model + 4g & that's before cleaning off the protective wax - which should drop a couple of grams


Have any of the links been removed for that pic ?

Thank you


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

no, both were brand new just out of the box + full length

...i did remove a few links shortly afterwards though


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I got one in 5 days from this guy

http://cgi.ebay.com/New2010VERSION-...X&its=C%2BS&itu=SI%2BUA%2BLM%2BLA&otn=3&ps=63


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

I just put in a bid for the KMC X10sl, It says it is a 2009 model, but in the picture the cahin only has the gaps in the links like the new model?

its not a huge deal if I get the older model, but getting the new one would be a bonus


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

It's the new model


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

woohoo bonus!

yah It looked like the new model to me but it says 09 and the picutre in the sticker on the box shows the old one.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

wasn't sure which one I'd get but was obviously lucky. Different packaging out there.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*gold & silver KMC x10 SL chains*

its making me dizzy trying to count the links here...


here's a 2010 KMC x10 SL silver 137cm + powerlink


'10 KMC x10 SL TiN chain 135cm + powerlink (not as heavily stripped of chain lube as the silver chain above)


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I think i'll run the X10SL silver on my carbon dually. The gold will clash with the rest of the colours on the bike.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I got mine (silver) off ebay and it came with the missing link and when cut down for my SS it weighed 190g even.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Whats the durability like on these chains?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

xcbarny said:


> Whats the durability like on these chains?


I have a silver X9SL and it has about 300 mi on it since I got it (it came stock). When I used to get a new bike I would always put a new Sram chain on, I must say that the KMC performs just as well if not better, and it lighter than the 991 Hollowpin when they are the same length.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone compared KMC X10SL with Sram PC 1091R HollowPin? How do they compare in shifting performance and wear resistance? I'm using XG999 9 speed cassette.


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> Anyone compared KMC X10SL with Sram PC 1091R HollowPin? How do they compare in shifting performance and wear resistance? I'm using XG999 9 speed cassette.


Check this out.





Then follow the link to 
http://www.cantitoeroad.com/uploads/landingpage/connex/Chainwear_Test_10_Speed_10-JUN-2010.pdf

From the chart the KMC is better.

I still have some life in my shimano 7900 but I will be trying a Connex 10sX. I've gotton some good mileage from the 7900 (using a 9sp power link).


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Interesting. The test looks well made and scientific enough for me. 

A test to chain wear made by connex and the winner is... CONNEX! what a surprise. 

The problem is the connex chains are horrible in shifting! 

So KMC is better than SRAM, it's OK with me as they are lighter also.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

SRAM 1099r vs X10sl

I was surprised the SRAM was lighter but longevity of the x10sl has been many times the SRAM chains.
Shifting isn't any different on my 1x10 setup.

I'm a KMC convert going forwards


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

yes, that surprising, as the inner plates of the SRAM chain are not pierced. Are they new and have the same number of links?

Just got a new X10 SL GOLD from ebay KMC X10 SL GOLD CHAINS,TITANIUM.,10 SPD( 116 LINKS ) | eBay
The best price I've found.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

racerick said:


> by the way, i went from the old version 9 speed to the new version 10 speed and am amazed at the performance improvement. the old 9 speed shifted like butter and the new 10 speed is even better


I actually thought the 9 spd is way stiffer and the 10 is much flexier perhaps due to thinner side plates... Definitely liked the 9 spd better. Is Yaban (YBN) just another branding of the same product? My buddy bought the X10SL Gold equivalent model and it just snapped. Never happened to me or my other buddies with the top model KMC and YBN 9 spd.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

xcbarny said:


> Whats the durability like on these chains?


Not sure but the X9SL Gold is the strongest but lightest chain I've ever used and confirmed by everyone else in my club. We just wouldn't use anything else. The damn thing lasts forever, never snaps even under extreme torque, and never rusts due to the titanium coating! Heck, I downgraded my groupset to Deore 2012 but for the chain I'm using the X10SL...


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

just found this old thread I posted on and wanted to follow up and say that even after 6 months of riding my x10sl is still showing <0.5mm of wear, i.e the first sign of wear on my park tools chain wear measurement stick thingy. This chain has outlasted my previous sram by about 10*! Really very impressed with it and definitely my got to chain of choice going forward.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

where can I find the SRAM 1099r ?


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Any SRAM dealer will be able to get one for you but honestly, dont bother, get the X10SL.
Ebay and Chainreaction cycles can supply the SRAM if you are stuck on it and cant find it in a local shop.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Veda said:


> , never snaps even under extreme torque,


Oh, they snap. Got some scars that will be with me forever to prove it. First chain in 20 years of mountain biking that I ever broke. It wasn't worn out and it didn't have any re-used pins in it.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

vikingboy said:


> just found this old thread I posted on and wanted to follow up and say that even after 6 months of riding my x10sl is still showing <0.5mm of wear, i.e the first sign of wear on my park tools chain wear measurement stick thingy. This chain has outlasted my previous sram by about 10*! Really very impressed with it and definitely my got to chain of choice going forward.


This has been my experience also! No reason to use any other chain!


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

92gli said:


> Oh, they snap. Got some scars that will be with me forever to prove it. First chain in 20 years of mountain biking that I ever broke. It wasn't worn out and it didn't have any re-used pins in it.


user error!?


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

92gli said:


> Oh, they snap. Got some scars that will be with me forever to prove it. First chain in 20 years of mountain biking that I ever broke. It wasn't worn out and it didn't have any re-used pins in it.


UPDATED:

After I posted this below, I was inspecting the drivetrain and noticed that I had a bent tooth on my chainring. This is despite having a bash guard. It became quite obvious that this was the direct cause of the chain breaking.

I have since replaced this chain with a KMC X10 *L*, which I slightly prefer over the SL.

So I apologize for jumping the gun, and I am back to being a KMC fan.



Squareback said:


> I bought a KMC X10SL on August 21, 2014 , and just broke it on Saturday October 4.
> 
> It broke right in the middle of the chain, it had not been unpinned and repinned, and it broke the narrow link right in the middle, splayed apart and then a rivet came undone.
> 
> ...


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Edited post above.

UPDATED:

I was inspecting the drivetrain and noticed that I had a bent tooth on my chainring. This is despite having a bash guard. It became quite obvious that this was the direct cause of the chain breaking.

I have since replaced this chain with a KMC X10 *L*, which I slightly prefer over the SL.

So I apologize for jumping the gun, and I am back to being a KMC fan.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I appreciate the follow up. Often people don't get back with an update, especially when they've missed something. +rep.


----------

